# Model number for Hymer end lounge layout



## jonasw19 (Jun 11, 2010)

I am looking for the model numbers for Hymer end lounge layout with drop down bed.

Is there such a thing?
Or is there a website which decodes Hymer model numbers
thanks

jon


----------



## watchthis (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi 

Hymer do quite a few here are some :- B534, B630, S550, S630,

The 'B' series are fiat based and the 'S' series are Mercedes based.
You could also try the Hymer web site
Bye for now
Freddie


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

It's not quite that simple as each model could then be ordered with different options, for example we had a B644 with fixed rear bed that could also have been ordered with a U shape lounge (and many were).
I can strongly recommend Hymer as we have had 5. 
Just keep looking you will find what suits you and most have drop down beds.
James


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Hymer B644R is rear lounge, B644G is fixed bed with garage under.


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

We had a B634 which had a rearlounge and normally had a drop down bed in the cab although ours didnt (it had cupboards instead)


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

you could speak with Brownhills and describe what you are looking for in the hope they would say the model number etc or alternatively could search the for sale ads (on ebay )and view the internals until you identify the layout you want.


----------



## roxie (Dec 28, 2012)

hi, we have a 634 with rear lounge and drop down bed at front,we got ours from ikonic campers great bloke to deal with.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon,

Most current Hymer model numbers will still share the same layout within reason for previous model years. I would recommend using Hymers model listings as a guide using the link below. If you click through the range, for example clicking through to B-Class will bring up the Overview, and then you can click on Layouts in the left menu.

Model Ranges
http://www.hymer.com/en/models/

B Class Overview 
http://www.hymer.com/en/models/integrated/hymer-b-class/overview.html#.Uoy5UPJFB_t

B Class Layout
http://www.hymer.com/en/models/integrated/hymer-b-class/layouts.html#.Uoy5dvJFB_s

Regards,
Chris


----------

